
Why Apple’s Frightened of Female Sexuality - lkrubner
http://www.twinfinite.net/2014/06/08/apples-orgasms-female-sexuality-frightens-apple/
======
mwfunk
I came very close to missing the fact that there was a page 2 here, but to
anyone that wants to read the whole thing: there's a page 2.

I strongly agree with much of what the author is saying here, but she may be
reading too much into the fate of this particular pair of apps ("never
attribute to malice...", etc.). I mean this as a nit and not the dreaded
"middlebrow dismissal". :) The saving grace of the piece is that her thesis is
more about attitudes towards sexuality in general; this particular incident
only provides a convenient example.

------
Infinitesimus
Article doesn't properly address the headline. Apple's rejection could be the
same for a game about male masturbation.

------
a2tech
Are there app's available teaching men to masturbate? If there are, then she
has a complaint. If there aren't, she doesn't have much ground to stand on.

~~~
x0x0
As mentioned in the article, rack stare [1] is in the app store. So
masturbation bad, sexual harassment good?

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rack-
stare/id385786751?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rack-
stare/id385786751?mt=8)

~~~
phillmv
Let's get on a more basic level, even.

Which of the two apps is more pornographic? The cutesy anthropomorphized
vagina giving anatomical lessons, or the game that rewards you for staring at
cleavage?

~~~
bjz_
Please read the entirety of the article, including page two (which is
unfortunately easy to miss). There she writes:

> I’ll acknowledge that, although disgusting and possibly dangerous, Rack
> Stare caters to a certain market. The real problem is there aren’t many
> alternatives to this construction of sexuality

------
neves
Hey Apple, approve the App!!! If I had a teen daughter, I would buy it for
her. Everybody else: read till the second page.

